# Overnighters!!!



## exodus (Jun 25, 2009)

Okay, who here works overnight? We need to be in chat more!

I'm sitting here, using my phone as a wireless modem so I can connect, but nobody is on! I am sad ]: Wide awakeee, bleh! ;]  Come on, so who works overnight? I'm 1800-0600


----------



## willbeflight (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey Ex!  How are ya?  I get off at 2300 most nights but I will try to stop in and chat, at least for a few minutes before I go to bed.  Sound like a plan?


----------



## Sapphyre (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry buddy, shoulda texted me, I was up, but, using the computer for other things, and I couldn't be in chat too


----------



## exodus (Jun 25, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Sorry buddy, shoulda texted me, I was up, but, using the computer for other things, and I couldn't be in chat too



Ohhh, haha. I texted you for a little bit! I figured you ended up in bed and didn't wanna wake you!


Flight - Sounds good, I try to get on as much as I can, but we may be watching a movie in the beginning of the night.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 25, 2009)

I work 24s. I'm sitting in quarters now watching TV. The photo oif MJ in thew ambulance is on every few minutes. Ack.

I'll pop into chat in a bit...


----------



## Sapphyre (Jun 26, 2009)

exodus said:


> Ohhh, haha. I texted you for a little bit! I figured you ended up in bed and didn't wanna wake you!
> .



Now, what exactly made you think I was in bed?  Huh????  You KNOW I sleep days all week. BTW, I'm in chat now, where are you?


----------



## exodus (Jun 26, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> Now, what exactly made you think I was in bed?  Huh????  You KNOW I sleep days all week. BTW, I'm in chat now, where are you?



I accidently left chat open at home XD  I haven't done that for a long time, lmfao.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll be working nighs for the next few... and should be on... hopefully...


----------



## Buzz (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm a regular night shifter. All the day crew people think we're a bit strange.

Then again, so do we h34r:


----------



## Sapphyre (Jun 29, 2009)

Of course we night shifters are a bit strange, we HAVE to be to be willing to stay up all night and deal with this stuff.  And, to have EMS folks think you're strange, you must be.  That's why we all band together, right?

This post brought to you from the ambulance parking at one of my receiving hospitals.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 29, 2009)

1700-0500.


----------



## oneluv79 (Jul 4, 2009)

exodus said:


> Okay, who here works overnight? We need to be in chat more!
> 
> I'm sitting here, using my phone as a wireless modem so I can connect, but nobody is on! I am sad ]: Wide awakeee, bleh! ;]  Come on, so who works overnight? I'm 1800-0600



I work the same exact hours(1800-0600) two nights a week, anyways I'm always up for chat, I'm sure you already know this but it gets boring fast if there is no calls coming in...so hit me up sometimes.....


oneluv79


----------



## medic417 (Jul 4, 2009)

I work days and nights as we work 24's minimum.  But still won't see me in chat.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 4, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I work days and nights as we work 24's minimum.  But still won't see me in chat.



Who invited you, anyway?


----------



## Scout (Jul 4, 2009)

I live on the other side of the world,


----------



## medic417 (Jul 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Who invited you, anyway?



Oh Now I must attend just to make you miserable.


----------



## exodus (Jul 4, 2009)

Her plan worked.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 4, 2009)

The chat really isn't that bad. Depending on who is in there, we can have some pretty good EMS related dicussions.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> The chat really isn't that bad. *Depending on who is in there*, we can have some pretty good EMS related dicussions.



Key phrase.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 4, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> Key phrase.



Stop being crusty.


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 5, 2009)

Right when I join in it says:


[The Lounge]: minneola24 has entered at 9:47 pm
[The Lounge]: usafmedic45 has left at 9:47 pm
[The Lounge]: WuLabsWuTecH has left at 9:47 pm


Oh the luck I have....


----------



## Seaglass (Jul 9, 2009)

I get some shifts from 1700-0800, and might also be picking up some 1800-0600 shifts in the near future. I don't use chat very often on any site, but I might stop by sometime.


----------



## exodus (Jul 9, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> I get some shifts from 1700-0800, and might also be picking up some 1800-0600 shifts in the near future. I don't use chat very often on any site, but I might stop by sometime.



Haha, fun. What part of the Country you in?


----------



## Seaglass (Jul 14, 2009)

exodus said:


> Haha, fun. What part of the Country you in?



East Coast.


----------



## DawnParr (Jul 18, 2009)

What is the chat thing that you all are talking off?  Just curious.


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 18, 2009)

DawnParr said:


> What is the chat thing that you all are talking off?  Just curious.



I think there is a post requirement, but at the top in yellow there is a link for live chat and it opens a box.


----------



## DawnParr (Jul 18, 2009)

I c. well since i just joined today i suppose it will be a little while before i see that. lol however im a fairly social person and i like to talk... so it wont take long. lol


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 18, 2009)

is anyone going to be on chat tonight?


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 18, 2009)

depends on how busy it is tonight.  Last saturday, we never stopped moving


----------



## exodus (Jul 19, 2009)

We haven't had a call in over 4 hours....


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 19, 2009)

about 0330 this morning, we had tones go out for my station.  than dispatch says sorry, those tones were not for your guys.  I wasnt very happy.  :sad:


----------



## medicdan (Jul 19, 2009)

oh, I love the pager or comm tests at 0330. Sometimes you can tell the dispatchers are just as bored as we are, and would rather be sleeping, but arent allowed.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 19, 2009)

it is amazing to get woken up that way.  Cause by the time they told us sorry i was already dressed and wide awake lol


----------



## Seaglass (Jul 19, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> it is amazing to get woken up that way.  Cause by the time they told us sorry i was already dressed and wide awake lol



We're supposed to sleep in our uniforms, although we can take off jackets and boots as long as we keep them nearby. I've never really minded... keeps me from groggily fumbling around.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 19, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> We're supposed to sleep in our uniforms, although we can take off jackets and boots as long as we keep them nearby. I've never really minded... keeps me from groggily fumbling around.



i take my polo off, and my boots.  and they are right next to the bed though..so it doesnt take that much time.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 19, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> oh, I love the pager or comm tests at 0330. Sometimes you can tell the dispatchers are just as bored as we are, and would rather be sleeping, but arent allowed.



I've had people fired for pager tests in the middle of the night.


----------



## Seaglass (Jul 21, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> i take my polo off, and my boots.  and they are right next to the bed though..so it doesnt take that much time.



Ha. My place doesn't even like boots that need to be tied because they just might cut down on response times...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 21, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Ha. My place doesn't even like boots that need to be tied because they just might cut down on response times...



and that is why god made zippers


----------



## Seaglass (Jul 23, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> and that is why god made zippers



Yep.  

Although me and my funny-shaped feet are finding it hard to find good replacement boots with some waterproofing, a zipper, and a protective toe... they don't seem to make my old ones anymore.


----------



## Scout (Jul 23, 2009)

Buy the boots and get lace in zippers


----------

